# mud box



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey guys I was wondering has anybody ever built there own mud box for pre mudding tape for the bedcoat. I have a banjo but I find it slow. I do not have any of the automatic taping equipment. But have seen in the past a box set up on a table the tape runs through the box whih drywall mud is then applied to and then as you pull it through it gives you tape that is ready to go on the wall...Thanks


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Taping will not get much faster unless you switch to a bazooka. I taped with a banjo for many years. 

If you want to keep the banjo but get a little faster the corner tools will help you tremendously. The roller and flusher with their respective pole attachments.


----------



## Homeinspector (Dec 27, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Taping will not get much faster unless you switch to a bazooka. I taped with a banjo for many years.
> 
> If you want to keep the banjo but get a little faster the corner tools will help you tremendously. The roller and flusher with their respective pole attachments.



That is true. I have tried it both ways..... go big or go home


----------



## underwoodhi (Feb 14, 2013)

My old boss would sometimes run a bunch of tape through the banjo and into a bucket, then pull his pre mudded tape out off the bucket. It was pretty sloppy and I think the only reason he did it was he didn't
Know how to use a banjo!


----------



## pibe (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you tried loading up more than one banjo at once?


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

gillisonconstru said:


> Hey guys I was wondering has anybody ever built there own mud box for pre mudding tape for the bedcoat. I have a banjo but I find it slow. I do not have any of the automatic taping equipment. But have seen in the past a box set up on a table the tape runs through the box whih drywall mud is then applied to and then as you pull it through it gives you tape that is ready to go on the wall...Thanks


take a toolbox and cut a slot in both ends so the tape can go in and out the box on the bottom . make a tape holder on one end with wood and pvc pipe put a blade from a knife on the other end ...pull tape out the box and mud close toolbox led and pull tape out...there will be mud on the top of the tape ....put tape on the drywall :clap:
then at the end of the job sell it and go get a real tool:laughing:


----------

